# Quitting my job as a cashier because its too overwhelming



## zombiekush

I've been working as a cashier for nearly a month at a supermarket. Its incredibly overwhelming and stressful for me, more than it should be. I never looked into SA until a week ago and after reading what its like having SA and the symptoms, I immediately realized this is why I'm the way I am. My previous jobs weren't this bad, but this one makes my anxiety unbearable. Maybe its because I'm in such a social environment? I decided i'm gonna quit, because its so stressful for me. I come home with a terrible headache every day I work. I usually do 6 hour shifts which is hard enough but when I'm scheduled for an 8 hour shift I freak out. I dread work and the 6-8 hrs before I go in, which always makes it worse. I do admit its easier than when i first started but its still too much. My supervisors don't even pressure me, its just I can't take dealing with customers, bagging, having to give change, make eye contact, say hello/bye etc. I hate having to take care of a customer while there's several staring at my every move and waiting for their turn. I feel like other employees and supervisors always watch me and are thinking/talking about how awkward/bad I am. I just hate the feeling of being watched and critiqued. I'm always getting nervous and making mistakes and I feel like customers are always annoyed and can see right through me or think i'm weird. I start panicking, sweating, overthinking. I know this is probably in my head but I can't work as a cashier any longer knowing that's how i'm going to feel every day. i need to find somewhere more calming with less customers to work. This really sucks :/


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

I've been working as a cashier at a grocery store for over a year now and I completely understand your sentiments. I'm already normally anxious and depressed even on my days off but the thought of having to go to work, to that dreaded place, takes affect about 8-10 hours before I even have to start my shift. Sometimes, I can spend the entire day prior just utterly discontent.

I don't worry that my co-workers are talking about me but they probably have in the past as I keep to myself and am quiet unless talking to customers. Quiet people are usually thought of as "arrogant" or "awkward" amongst peers.

I am technically part time but have been scheduled for 35-40 hours a week for most of my time there. Anything more than a five hour shift and I start thinking about how pointless it is to me.

Headaches, panic attacks, depression (in my case atleast), etc; these are all common occurrences with me as well.

My point is, best of wishes in whatever you decide to do and know that you are definitely not by yourself in this one. All I know is that I need to do something soon, change something about my life, this style of living is killing me.


----------



## zombiekush

Thanks for sharing. This is my first time on this site and hearing other stories helps me feel less alone about this. It just sucks because I feel like i'm the only one at work who struggles with this and it makes me feel ****ty. Its a breeze for everyone else but for me its not. And my days off I often spend thinking and dreading about work the next day too, its horrible. I don't think its worth it though, I'd rather stop working there and stop stressing myself out. A year sounds so long but its working for you so keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

I think that it is commendable, what you are doing. If you are unhappy with your circumstances change them. (Which you are doing)

A year is a long time. Going to work to be around people who do not care about me all in an effort to generate a meager amount of income. Every day is honestly a struggle trying to deal with my issues. I honestly have to take a few minutes everyday before clocking in just to try and control my anxiety and depressive thoughts.

Hope you find something better for you.


----------



## Krauser

You're very brave. If it was me in such a social environment, I would freak out right away. I just can't get into stuff that has tons of people.


----------



## Darryl305

I just lost my old job, that I was comfortable with, and got a new job at a supermarket. ( Thanks to my parents constant badgering, that I needed a better job) SO I had my 1st day at the supermarket..and I couldnt take it. I was soo scared..and uncomfortable, I just left, after a few hours. I am 35 years old..and I cant believe this crap has not gone away. Now my parents told me I have 2 weeks, and I am out.l SO I will be homeless soon.


----------



## heyJude

I've been working as a checker at a grocery store for 4 years now. It definitely isn't easy, especially for people with social anxiety. The things that freak me out the most are having to be nice to rude people I just want to punch in the face, having people STARE at/watch me while I'm working and getting impatient when the lines are backed up OR giving me unwarranted attitude/harassment. I've gotten used to greeting and wishing people a good day, it's become second nature, but I'm not a people-person at all. People suck. I wanted to quit when I first started because I was so uncomfortable having to talk to sooo many people and being surrounded by people every moment, but I stuck it out and honestly this job has helped me TREMENDOUSLY with my people/social skills...I do want to find a better-paying job and away from customer service hell though...


----------



## Imbored21

The worst part is when everyone else tells you how easy it is.


----------



## bintuae

I work as a customer service agent in a bank. Although its not as busy as a grocery store i do feel anxiety when dealing with customers more so if theres an attractive person(guy). I can't even look into their eyes.


----------



## Kevin001

I worked as a cashier for a while and it was hard. I couldn't handle it. I understand how you feel. Its like you're being flooded and you can't leave.


----------



## JBiggS

zombiekush said:


> I hate having to take care of a customer while there's several staring at my every move and waiting for their turn.


Yeeeaaaah I couldn't handle that. Same with jobs where they have you making sandwiches or whatever right in front of them with a line of people waiting for you to finish. Ugh.

Its like putting a spot light on you and yelling really loudly, "HERE, EVERYONE LOOK AT ME, INSPECT ME, PICK ME APART!" lol

Not my kind of job.


----------



## Shinobi1001

I remember my last cashier job...it was a painful experience. I quit after one day after being too slow!!


----------



## Patty1967

zombiekush said:


> I've been working as a cashier for nearly a month at a supermarket. Its incredibly overwhelming and stressful for me, more than it should be. I never looked into SA until a week ago and after reading what its like having SA and the symptoms, I immediately realized this is why I'm the way I am. My previous jobs weren't this bad, but this one makes my anxiety unbearable. Maybe its because I'm in such a social environment? I decided i'm gonna quit, because its so stressful for me. I come home with a terrible headache every day I work. I usually do 6 hour shifts which is hard enough but when I'm scheduled for an 8 hour shift I freak out. I dread work and the 6-8 hrs before I go in, which always makes it worse. I do admit its easier than when i first started but its still too much. My supervisors don't even pressure me, its just I can't take dealing with customers, bagging, having to give change, make eye contact, say hello/bye etc. I hate having to take care of a customer while there's several staring at my every move and waiting for their turn. I feel like other employees and supervisors always watch me and are thinking/talking about how awkward/bad I am. I just hate the feeling of being watched and critiqued. I'm always getting nervous and making mistakes and I feel like customers are always annoyed and can see right through me or think i'm weird. I start panicking, sweating, overthinking. I know this is probably in my head but I can't work as a cashier any longer knowing that's how i'm going to feel every day. i need to find somewhere more calming with less customers to work. This really sucks :/


I know EXACTLY how you feel! I quit my job this past Friday because of last Sunday. The stupid manager tells me I was 30.00 short( gee…..I wonder why considering ingles allows every customer to cash back 100.00!!) and then proceeded to tell me if it happened again, I would get wrote up right at the BEGINNING of my shift!! I wound up having anxiety. I only worked weekends so I was deciding on whether to stay or quit. I’m on social security disability, so I still have income coming in. I decided to quit! 👍


----------

